# The sleeper appreciation thread



## 335dAND110XS

Seems to be a fair bit of love for sleeper type cars on DW - I'm a huge fan and very much from the "all go but not much show" gang rather than my near pet hate of little engined cars dressed up to look like something they're not (ahem - 2.0TDI Audi s-lines trying to look like their S and RS stablemates, M Sported up 318d and 320d covered in M badges, etc, etc, etc).

So here is a sleeper appreciation thread for posting ones you own, have owned or plan to own.

My own contribution is my BMW 335d Touring SE - it took me AGES to find an SE not an M sport version - the only M Sport bit I have comes without a faux M badge - the suspension. It looks just like the 318d Touring SE with half the bhp down the road from me - even the wheels are the same (only geeks will spot our chrome grille, lowered suspension and twin exhausts)

Others I admire very much are:

Early AMG Merc estates (they now look a bit obvious).
Mazda MPSs discussed in the other thread.
Most RS Audis and some S Audis
The Golf R32 (mk4 and mk5)
The Passat R36 estate
Volvo V50 D5s (hugely underrated)

And from the past:

Lancia Thema 8.32 (when it wasn't broken down)
BMW 323i (E21)
RS2 Audi
Lotus Carlton


----------



## WHIZZER

I have had both Golf R32's - nearly owned a RS2 but decided to buy an S4 avant instead .....


----------



## 335dAND110XS

S4 avant definitely qualifies!

Good taste!


----------



## awallacee30

Well, current car is a 320d M Sport Touring so that falls under the radar . I still love it even though it's not the fastest.

Previous car was a E46 330d M Sport Touring with an auto box. M styling obviously but still looks pretty understated imo and would always put a big grin on my face when I planted the pedal. Was debadged so unless you knew your BM's most wouldn't expect much resistance 

I surprised a few people for sure :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

In preferred the older E46 M Sport look - more subtle IMO.

The current one does look fairly good but has a few oddities - like the grey plastic diffuser bit (!!), the thinner plastics used on the front spoiler and the fragile alloys. Not a fan of black headlining either but generally in the minority there. I have a thing about M badges on non M cars too...


----------



## awallacee30

335dAND110XS said:


> In preferred the older E46 M Sport look - more subtle IMO.
> 
> The current one does look fairly good but has a few oddities - like the grey plastic diffuser bit (!!), the thinner plastics used on the front spoiler and the fragile alloys. Not a fan of black headlining either but generally in the minority there. I have a thing about M badges on non M cars too...


I know what you mean re the E46. I always preferred them over the newer 3's but prefer the styling of the E9x's now. Probably because I've got one 

I think the fragile alloys are quite often down to the issues with the run-flats BMW persist in rolling out. I've heard a lot of people who have had alloys cracked running RF's.

As for M badges I don't mind 'M' badges on M Sports so much, it's people that put those horrible 'M Power' ones on there, they look so cheap.


----------



## robertdon777

Skoda Superb *3.6* Estate, looks like a hearse, goes well.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201132409965484/sort/priceasc/usedcars/engine-size-cars/3l_to_3-9l/price-to/27500/price-from/22500/fuel-type/petrol/model/superb/make/skoda/radius/1501/postcode/cv56gf/page/1?logcode=p

Insignia 2.8T 4x4

Saab 93 Aero X Tourer 2.8T 4x4

Vectra 2.8T Elite (looks like a 1.9 diesel)

A6 2.7T (2000 year shape)

A6 (2000 year shape) 4.2 (so bland looking)

545i e60 in SE form or even the 550i (in an estate of course)


----------



## robertdon777

I wouldn't call an RS or S Audi a Sleeper, just too much bling on the newer ones.

R32 Golf possibly but even they look fast.

Passat 3.2 SE is a bit of a sleeper, same engine as the Golf but looks like a bogo diesel


----------



## 335dAND110XS

awallacee30 said:


> I know what you mean re the E46. I always preferred them over the newer 3's but prefer the styling of the E9x's now. Probably because I've got one
> 
> I think the fragile alloys are quite often down to the issues with the run-flats BMW persist in rolling out. I've heard a lot of people who have had alloys cracked running RF's.
> 
> As for M badges I don't mind 'M' badges on M Sports so much, it's people that put those horrible 'M Power' ones on there, they look so cheap.


I stuck non run flats on mine a few months after buying it! Huge improvement but a flat tyre a long way from home would be a serious hassle - no spare!

I also went for seriously strong but plain looking 17s.

A Superb 3.6 Sounds cool - I had no idea there was such a thing!


----------



## robertdon777

335dAND110XS said:


> A Superb 3.6 Sounds cool - I had no idea there was such a thing!


The quad exhausts may give them away but otherwise no one would ever know, 0-60 in about 6 in what can only be described as a Limo, the rear legroom makes an S-Class look like a Mini.

24K buys you a 2011 Estate model with all the bits.


----------



## Ninja59

volvo t6's, R's and t5's maybe even the 4.4 v8 (the new t6 replaced this but it found its way into the s80 and xc90 and into some nobles iirc)  whatever model they maybe in...and d5's in anything such as c30,v50 or s40 if remapped as well


----------



## robertdon777

Ninja59 said:


> volvo t6's, R's and t5's maybe even the 4.4 v8 (the new t6 replaced this but it found its way into the s80 and xc90)  whatever model they maybe in...and d5's in anything such as c30,v50 or s40 if remapped as well


The early S40's were real sleepers, 200bhp in what looked like your grans runaround.


----------



## RisingPower

Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT8.


----------



## Ninja59

robertdon777 said:


> The early S40's were real sleepers, 200bhp in what looked like your grans runaround.


well most t5's in the s40 are now about 240 and with polestar map the t5is around 260-270


----------



## Ninja59

RisingPower said:


> Jeep Grand Cherokee SRT8.


oh how did i know


----------



## robertdon777

Jag S-Type 4.2 V8

Got to be the cheapest way into a fairly modern car with 300bhp

Looks so plain too but 155mph and 0-60mph in 6 for £4000 or less on a 2003 model

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201130406457255/sort/priceasc/usedcars/fuel-type/petrol/price-to/8000/quantity-of-doors/4/body-type/saloon/engine-size-cars/4l_to_4-9l/maximum-mileage/up_to_60000_miles/model/s-type/make/jaguar/postcode/cv56gf/radius/1501/page/1?logcode=p


----------



## RisingPower

Ninja59 said:


> oh how did i know


It's faster than any of the ones you suggested


----------



## robertdon777

Ninja59 said:


> well most t5's in the s40 are now about 240 and with polestar map the t5is around 260-270


I was going back to the T4 S40's really granny looking!


----------



## Ninja59

robertdon777 said:


> I was going back to the T4 S40's really granny looking!


hahaha well i have to admit most of them can be :lol:

lovely s80 v8










as for RP not exactly subtle


----------



## RisingPower

Ninja59 said:


> hahaha well i have to admit most of them can be :lol:
> 
> lovely s80 v8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for RP not exactly subtle


I think the jeep srt8 is subtle  You certainly wouldn't looking at it expect it to outdrag most cars


----------



## Ninja59

RisingPower said:


> I think the jeep srt8 is subtle  You certainly wouldn't looking at it expect it to outdrag most cars


hahaha you on something today?  look at my chrome wheels and call it subtle 

well if you can have that the zr1?


----------



## CraigQQ

nissan qashqai.. 

seats are that comfy i could sleep in it...

is that not what we mean by sleeper cars???? 















:tumbleweed:


----------



## Ninja59

CraigQQ said:


> nissan qashqai..
> 
> seats are that comfy i could sleep in it...
> 
> is that not what we mean by sleeper cars????
> 
> :tumbleweed:


smart fourfour with sofa seat :lol:

as tg proved....


----------



## SteveTDCi

robertdon777 said:


> Skoda Superb *3.6* Estate, looks like a hearse, goes well.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201132409965484/sort/priceasc/usedcars/engine-size-cars/3l_to_3-9l/price-to/27500/price-from/22500/fuel-type/petrol/model/superb/make/skoda/radius/1501/postcode/cv56gf/page/1?logcode=p
> 
> Insignia 2.8T 4x4
> 
> Saab 93 Aero X Tourer 2.8T 4x4
> 
> Vectra 2.8T Elite (looks like a 1.9 diesel)
> 
> A6 2.7T (2000 year shape)
> 
> A6 (2000 year shape) 4.2 (so bland looking)
> 
> 545i e60 in SE form or even the 550i (in an estate of course)


most of these would qualify for me,

but a sleeper to me should really be something like this....

http://passionford.com/forum/cars-for-sale/404858-escort-van-mk6-sleeper.html

http://passionford.com/forum/restorations-rebuilds-and-projects/396253-transit-connect-st.html

There are usualy a few old school fords running around with either tatty or standard body work, there is even a Mk3 Fiesta 1.1 forsale near me with a turbo lump in it forsale which i'm temted with ...


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Steve - I wish I had photos but can't find any of Dad's sleeper.

Take one South African import shaped Ford P100 (Cortina style) pick up, stick a Rover V8 in it, tune the absolute nuts off it (I was too young to remember what was done but it was major work) to almost 400bhp, strengthen the drivetrain a lot, add adjustable air suspension so it can carry well over 1.5 tonnes of rubble, then go racing...

He also had an early (boxy) shape Mitsi Shogun converted by Brodie Britain Racing (still in business) to chuck out mid 200 bhp...

You can see where I get my sleeper thing from.

Rising - The Jeep is noisy, fast in a straight line but dire around corners. My uncle had several V8s and they were truly shocking around bends. Sounded great though. Hateful as they are perceived it would be a lush sounding X5 4.8is (another sleeper) or an ML500 Merc (the AMGs are too obvious) for me. Reminds me of another sleeper - the BMW 550i Touring. Very rare, has none of the blatantness (a real word?!) of the M5 and indecently nippy.

Checked that Superb 3.6 out - gets a bit of a bashing from the press. Only 260bhp (not a lot for a 3.6) and pretty grim on emissions and mpg. A shame! It needs the Audi 3.0TDI engine to really shine I reckon.


----------



## CraigQQ

okay my serious answer... the RS audi's are quite good for this.
my uncle had one of the older rs4 avants, 1999 iirc.... 2.7T i think it was.. but he spent 20k on performance upgrades, twin turbo conversion, bigger turbos, bigger brakes, intercooler, remap ect..
it was very fast, but still looked like a standard a4 estate for those not knowing what the slightly flared arches ect the rs models have mean..

the mitsu galant VR-4, the EC5, looks like a normal car, but 0-60 in 6 seconds, with a 2.5 twin turbo v6.. 
not astronomical in terms of performance.. but a lot faster than it looks imo


----------



## robertdon777

Passat W8










V8 (well W8) 260bhp - nice sleeper


----------



## RisingPower

335dAND110XS said:


> Rising - The Jeep is noisy, fast in a straight line but dire around corners. My uncle had several V8s and they were truly shocking around bends. Sounded great though. Hateful as they are perceived it would be a lush sounding X5 4.8is (another sleeper) or an ML500 Merc (the AMGs are too obvious) for me. Reminds me of another sleeper - the BMW 550i Touring. Very rare, has none of the blatantness (a real word?!) of the M5 and indecently nippy.


I'm not sure I'd accuse many of the cars mentioned as being brilliant with regards to handling.

IMHO it's still a sleeper as its straight line speed defies its proportions and looks.

WRT noise, i'm not sure how loud it is on idle.


----------



## robertdon777

335dAND110XS said:


> Checked that Superb 3.6 out - gets a bit of a bashing from the press. Only 260bhp (not a lot for a 3.6) and pretty grim on emissions and mpg. A shame! It needs the Audi 3.0TDI engine to really shine I reckon.


Yeah it does need the V6 diesel, but the petrol is one hell of a sleeper - not mega fast or powerful for a 3.6 but people would not expect a large Skoda Hearse to do over 160mph (de-limited)


----------



## woodybeefcake

335dAND110XS said:


> Seems to be a fair bit of love for sleeper type cars on DW - I'm a huge fan and very much from the "all go but not much show" gang rather than my near pet hate of little engined cars dressed up to look like something they're not (ahem - 2.0TDI Audi s-lines trying to look like their S and RS stablemates, M Sported up 318d and 320d covered in M badges, etc, etc, etc).
> 
> So here is a sleeper appreciation thread for posting ones you own, have owned or plan to own.
> 
> My own contribution is my BMW 335d Touring SE - it took me AGES to find an SE not an M sport version - the only M Sport bit I have comes without a faux M badge - the suspension. It looks just like the 318d Touring SE with half the bhp down the road from me - even the wheels are the same (only geeks will spot our chrome grille, lowered suspension and twin exhausts)
> 
> Others I admire very much are:
> 
> Early AMG Merc estates (they now look a bit obvious).
> Mazda MPSs discussed in the other thread.
> Most RS Audis and some S Audis
> The Golf R32 (mk4 and mk5)
> The Passat R36 estate
> Volvo V50 D5s (hugely underrated)
> 
> And from the past:
> 
> Lancia Thema 8.32 (when it wasn't broken down)
> BMW 323i (E21)
> RS2 Audi
> Lotus Carlton


Have you debadged your 335? Maybe even put a 318 badge on it?

In all seriouness I much prefer the looks of any M-sport over an SE, but that is just my own opinion!


----------



## 335dAND110XS

For an SUV, an X5 is an amazing handler - I was astonished when I tried one (the inlaws have one) but I would NEVER EVER own one!!! A confused identity methinks.

Not sure about the Merc - and the build quality is still iffy (they were near bottom of the JD Power survey for a while) but again it's a lovely woofly V8 and MLs aren't bad off road.

The SRT8 definitely does qualify - and it's rare too. I've only seen two. If they made it go round corners better, I'm sure it would sell better. I assume they are good off road?

Woody - a lot of people prefer the M Sport to the point where they are all too common IMO. It's kind of okay on a 335i or 335d - they are actually quick, but on a base engined model, I don't get it - spend £2k+ on some bodykit, fragile (and heavy) wheels and a mildly tarted up interior that doesn't make the car go any faster - if anything the added weight slows then down. Why not get a bigger engine with that money instead?! I fail the see the "sport" in M Sport yet BMW flog 1000s of them making them by far the biggest margins of any product they sell. IMO S-Line, M sport, fake AMG stuff, etc is a mugs game. I buy a car to drive, not cover in bodykit. The stealthier, the better.


----------



## RisingPower

335dAND110XS said:


> For an SUV, an X5 is an amazing handler - I was astonished when I tried one (the inlays have one) but I would NEVER EVER own one!!! A confused identity methinks.
> 
> Not sure about the Merc - and the build quality is still iffy (they were near bottom of the JD Power survey for a while) but again it's a lovely woofly V8 and MLs aren't bad off road.
> 
> The SRT8 definitely does qualify - and it's rare too. I've only seen two. If they made it go round corners better, I'm sure it would sell better. I assume they are good off road?


But you can't use an X5 offroad, not from what I've seen.

I've seen the SRT8 (in videos) in the snow/elsewhere. It's surprisingly competent for a sport off roader.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

I've seen an X5 used off road - cr4p clearance, tyres too wide but they handle some conditions quite well and aren't bad in snow/ice if handled with care. Good tow cars too but I still don't like them.

Jeeps have always been good off road whatever model they are - they did "invent" the whole off road 4x4 thing after all before LR even thought of making them!


----------



## robertdon777

The Toureg V10 TDI's go very well and don't look like they should be that quick


----------



## SteveTDCi

V8 powered P100 sounds fun, although south africa had the XR8 which was the sierra with a V8 mustang lump in it  Some of the V12 mercs look a little understaded too along with the V12 Jags.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Out of all the cars mentioned, apart from the Volvo T5, Toureg V10 and W8, I dont know how you can consider them to be sleepers, S4 looks fast, R32 looks fast etc....

Ultimate Sleeper (im bias) Saab 9-5 Hot Aero (like mine) in standard form pushing 250bhp and looks no different to any other 9-5's

Would also say:

Ford Granada Scorpio 24v
Audi A6 2.7T (same engine as the S4 but looks like any other A6)
Merc W124 E500 (again looks no different to other W124)

These days, high performance cars are built to look aggressive, so much harder to consider one as a sleeper.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Prism - does mine qualify then? Apart from the twin pipes, it looks like any other 3 series...










I think any fast car will have some giveaway features like twin exhausts but some are fairly subtle like the 550i Touring, the current A6 with the 3.0T engine, the nippy Volvos mentioned, etc.


----------



## awallacee30

335dAND110XS said:


> Woody - a lot of people prefer the M Sport to the point where they are all too common IMO. It's kind of okay on a 335i or 335d - they are actually quick, but on a base engined model, I don't get it - spend £2k+ on some bodykit, fragile (and heavy) wheels and a mildly tarted up interior that doesn't make the car go any faster - if anything the added weight slows then down. Why not get a bigger engine with that money instead?! I fail the see the "sport" in M Sport yet BMW flog 1000s of them making them by far the biggest margins of any product they sell. IMO S-Line, M sport, fake AMG stuff, etc is a mugs game. I buy a car to drive, not cover in bodykit. The stealthier, the better.


A lot of people buy the M Sports for the aesthetics. Sport doesn't have to mean it goes faster. It's all down to personal choice for sure, but IMO the M Sports looks so much better.

Aside from the visuals you're also getting M Sport suspension. Although all 3 series in general handle very well it makes a difference with the sports suspension. My 320d M Sport for example isn't exactly a bullet but throw it into a corner and it goes where you want it to and keeps it's composure.

Compare a stock 320d and the M Sport version and you'll find no difference in performance. Obviously this is just one example, might differ across the range but any difference if any isn't going to be that noteworthy.

Same with the Audi S-Lines. They are more pleasing on the eye than a stock Audi IMO.

:thumb:


----------



## awallacee30

335dAND110XS said:


> Prism - does mine qualify then? Apart from the twin pipes, it looks like any other 3 series...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think any fast car will have some giveaway features like twin exhausts but some are fairly subtle like the 550i Touring, the current A6 with the 3.0T engine, the nippy Volvos mentioned, etc.


Yours is a good looking car for sure and for what it's packing under the bonnet looks very understated :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing

335dAND110XS said:


> Prism - does mine qualify then? Apart from the twin pipes, it looks like any other 3 series....


Yeah some of the BMW's more the SE models still have good engines but not the bodykits....the older 330 SE etc.....


----------



## woodybeefcake

awallacee30 said:


> A lot of people buy the M Sports for the aesthetics. Sport doesn't have to mean it goes faster. It's all down to personal choice for sure, but IMO the M Sports looks so much better.
> 
> Aside from the visuals you're also getting M Sport suspension. Although all 3 series in general handle very well it makes a difference with the sports suspension. My 320d M Sport for example isn't exactly a bullet but throw it into a corner and it goes where you want it to and keeps it's composure.
> 
> Compare a stock 320d and the M Sport version and you'll find no difference in performance. Obviously this is just one example, might differ across the range but any difference if any isn't going to be that noteworthy.
> 
> Same with the Audi S-Lines. They are more pleasing on the eye than a stock Audi IMO.
> 
> :thumb:


Yeah, looks are for more important to me than the way it drives. I'm sure a 335i SE drives really nice and I bet the M-sport does too. But then the M-sport looks better. Although I do know what you mean about them being common.

I had an A3 SE and everytime I saw an S-line I got annoyed that mine didn't look as good!


----------



## anthonyh90

what about a lexus/ toyota soarer with the 4.0 v8 twin turbo engine. looks like a grandad mobile but goes like stink http://www.gumtree.com/p/cars-vans-motorbikes/toyota-soarer-40-v8-brilliant-japanese-sports-car-12-months-mot-with-new-cambelt-and-waterpump/85061668


----------



## 335dAND110XS

awallacee30 said:


> A lot of people buy the M Sports for the aesthetics. Sport doesn't have to mean it goes faster. It's all down to personal choice for sure, but IMO the M Sports looks so much better.
> 
> Aside from the visuals you're also getting M Sport suspension. Although all 3 series in general handle very well it makes a difference with the sports suspension. My 320d M Sport for example isn't exactly a bullet but throw it into a corner and it goes where you want it to and keeps it's composure.
> 
> Compare a stock 320d and the M Sport version and you'll find no difference in performance. Obviously this is just one example, might differ across the range but any difference if any isn't going to be that noteworthy.
> 
> Same with the Audi S-Lines. They are more pleasing on the eye than a stock Audi *IMO.*
> 
> :thumb:


And that is the crux of it - in your *opinion.* To many, like me, the tarted up body kits are just for show and trying to be something they aren't. An S-Line A4 2.0TDI often has twin pipes - WHY?! It's sooooo trying to be an RS4 yet with less power than your average warm hatch.

Mine has M Sport suspension and another major performance "upgrade" non run flat tyres. And food for thought on performance - a 19" 225M wheel and tyre (which will almost certainly have run flats as almost no one does non RFT in the rear size) is almost 10kg per corner heavier than an average 17" with non RFT tyres. That 40kgs more rolling weight which is a *lot.* Even the 18s on RFTs are a fair bit heavier. And they break. Often. I have yet to hear of a broken 17" or 16" alloy.

Of course BMW doesn't mention anything about the extra weight but I bet the heavier seats, bulkier bodykit and other bits and bobs add up to a fair bit more mass. I don't know why it's happened but with "sports executive" type cars, everyone seems to have forgotten about driving the things - it's all about ticking every single option, forgetting all about weight and then blathering on about the spec. IMO any Audi, BM or Merc is already carrying a too much weight and tech and really doesn't need even more adding to it with some half ar5ed thing about being more "sporty."

I do enjoy having little run ins with yet another S-Line Audi, M Sport BM or tarted up Merc with a wee tiny little engine :devil: They always try sooooo hard being so "sporty" and all.  (me, childish? Yes indeed!).

Woody - do you honestly mean that?!! I suggest you buy an Alfa then...

Anthony - good call!


----------



## NickP

Passat W8 Estate


----------



## Shiny

Lotus Sunbeam  A mate of mine had one back in the 80's, resprayed in black and apart from the massive oil light on the dash and a little white Lotus badge above the side repeater on the wing, there were no real give aways. Looked like a Talbot Sunbeam but went like something else!

Also the Rover 620ti, looks like a boring old Rover but stock was just under 200bhp with a sub 7 sec 0-60.

My old 2.2 Vtec Prelude was a bit of a sleeper too, people just don't realise how quick they are at around 6.5/7 secs to 60 for a car that can be picked up for under £500.

The Accord Type R came with a despoilered option from the factory and without the spoiler, it looks pretty much like any other Accord. Nice and nippy though and almost unbeatable on the twisties. Although an ATR without the spoiler just isn't an ATR.

I agree with StevTDCI though, for me a real sleeper is a total surprise of a car. I know a chap that had an old white Nova, plastic bonnet & boot, red top 2.0 GTE engine on ITBs. Now that embarrassed most cars.


----------



## robertdon777

Mazda CX7 (I think thats the model) the crossover 4x4 thing they do with the MPS engine in: 260bhp 4x4 in something that isn't too heavy like most real 4x4's


----------



## robertdon777

NickP said:


> Passat W8 Estate


C'mon keep up (pg3) but it is a good choice, not mega fast but quick enough.


----------



## woodybeefcake

Shiny said:


> Lotus Sunbeam  A mate of mine had one back in the 80's, resprayed in black and apart from the massive oil light on the dash and a little white Lotus badge above the side repeater on the wing, there were no real give aways. Looked like a Talbot Sunbeam but went like something else!
> 
> Also the Rover 620ti, looks like a boring old Rover but stock was just under 200bhp with a sub 7 sec 0-60.
> 
> My old 2.2 Vtec Prelude was a bit of a sleeper too, people just don't realise how quick they are at around 6.5/7 secs to 60 for a car that can be picked up for under £500.
> 
> The Accord Type R came with a despoilered option from the factory and without the spoiler, it looks pretty much like any other Accord. Nice and nippy though and almost unbeatable on the twisties. Although an ATR without the spoiler just isn't an ATR.
> 
> I agree with StevTDCI though, for me a real sleeper is a total surprise of a car. I know a chap that had an old white Nova, plastic bonnet & boot, red top 2.0 GTE engine on ITBs. Now that embarrassed most cars.


I've also heard of an battered and rusting focus with a cossie lump in it!


----------



## NickP

robertdon777 said:


> C'mon keep up (pg3) but it is a good choice, not mega fast but quick enough.


That'll teach me not to read the whole thread! 

Rated at 275bhp though rather than 260.....


----------



## robertdon777

NickP said:


> That'll teach me not to read the whole thread!
> 
> Rated at 275bhp though rather than 260.....


Even better, I'll excuse you for sleeping:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Always liked the mk2 Golfs with VR6 and/or tuned 1.8T lumps under the bonnet. One I know of has a beige exterior, a CL badge yet kicks out over 200bhp - cool!

The guy that did Dad's V8 P100 was a chap called Nick Butler (nr Dorking in Surrey). He also did a couple of very subtle 911 turbo engined splitty campers similar to Jamie Olivers. 

Oh and of course there's that Ford Transit with an XJ220 lump in it!!!

600Ti is a good call as it that rather stealthy V8 MG Rover thingy of more recent vintage.

Another semi sleeper dad has was a Triumph Stag with a rather tweaked V8. Broke down almost daily but it sounded great!


----------



## Ninja59

http://newcarfeatures.com/dodge-viper-powered-saab-9-3-sportcombi-sr-10-megapower

sleeper :lol:


----------



## robertdon777

Ninja59 said:


> http://newcarfeatures.com/dodge-viper-powered-saab-9-3-sportcombi-sr-10-megapower
> 
> sleeper :lol:


Great sleeper until the body changed


----------



## pooma

This is my second ti, had to have another after selling my first and always regreted it, great fun as this old girl can pick up her skirt and run.


----------



## OvlovMike

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3145461.htm

I've got a semi.


----------



## herbiedacious

My favourite sleeper l've owned was Stavros,a scruffy LHD sunroof Beetle with a Porsche 914 motor,914S heads and cam,twin 45 Dellortos, Type 3 rear drums,Type 4 discs and muckle anti roll bars front and rear. Went like stink,handled and stopped well,but looked innocuous and surprised a lot of people.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Not strictly sleepers but i am tempted with swapping the Cupra for either of these ...

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...wn/radius/1500/keywords/2.5/page/13?logcode=p

http://atsearch.autotrader.co.uk/ww...ry=cars&channel=DEALERPAGE&id=201135412555053


----------



## robertdon777

I'd go Mondeo even though i'm not a massive Ford fan, but for the money that makes sense. Easy 280bhp too for £400 or so


----------



## Flair

I'd proberly put this as a sleeper, when in this form no one ever thought that under the gay look was a 17% reduction Pulley, A DaveF hybrid induction kit, Larger intercooler a schrick camshaft and about 230bhp.










In the end it was not so discreet It had better brakes, lighter wheels and dropped on coilovers.










And this, 240BHP 2.3 turbo. Awesome car and I will own another.


----------



## Ross

Legacy Spec B


----------



## R7KY D

Jaguar S-Type R 4.2 V8 supercharged


----------



## robertdon777

Nice if de-badged


----------



## 335dAND110XS

OvlovMike said:


> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3145461.htm
> 
> I've got a semi.


That's a cracking motor and under £12k too!


----------



## 335dAND110XS

awallacee30 said:


> Yours is a good looking car for sure and for what it's packing under the bonnet looks very understated :thumb:


Oh and to you and Prism - cheers!

The looks are a bit marmite TBH - the Bangle styling doesn't do it for everyone but we (me and the wife) like it and it's got Terra (brown with a tinge of red) leather and a huge sunroof which makes it a wee bit different. Fitted rolling rear blinds too so you can still open the windows even when they are down - ALL estates should have these!!!


----------



## JenJen

I quite like mine for being a sleeper - it is debadged but i get alot of people trying there luck...










But nothing compairs for me, my old Audi A5 3.0TDI V6 









figures speak for themselves (completely stock)


----------



## Serious

Pug 406 3.0 v6 saloon.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

JenJen said:


> I quite like mine for being a sleeper - it is debadged but i get alot of people trying there luck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But nothing compairs for me, my old Audi A5 3.0TDI V6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> figures speak for themselves (completely stock)


Nice numbers! I too had mine done and was a fair bit over stock figures -304bhp and 435lb-ft. But yours was WELL over the stock figures!!


----------



## JenJen

Thanks I had the car from new so i was shocked how much over it made! My a4 is a 3L V6 and fairly shifts even thou its a heavy car.


----------



## Ninja59

JenJen said:


> Thanks I had the car from new so i was shocked how much over it made! My a4 is a 3L V6 and fairly shifts even thou its a heavy car.


but you can get your top down jen


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Girls going topless - hmmm....

***gets arrested and locked up again***


----------



## JenJen

Now now boys... keep on topic! Dont want ANOTHER thread going down the tubes thanks to boobs...


----------



## dann2707

Eh? How are any of these cars sleepers? lol they are just VW's, audis or bmws. Obviously people know they have big engines under the bonnet...

I'd say my little metro was a sleeper. Looks fairly standard and is very, very fast with 140bhp/ton...


----------



## JB052

dann2707 said:


> Eh? How are any of these cars sleepers? lol they are just VW's, audis or bmws. Obviously people know they have big engines under the bonnet...
> 
> I'd say my little metro was a sleeper. Looks fairly standard and is very, very fast with 140bhp/ton...


Valid point


----------



## bigmc

dann2707 said:


> Eh? How are any of these cars sleepers? lol they are just VW's, audis or bmws. Obviously people know they have big engines under the bonnet...


Correct, they're not sleepers just not M sport spec or whatever, doesn't make it a sleeper. My mates mini 1275 gt is a sleeper, it's got a JDM B18C in it on throttle bodies.


----------



## ant_s

dann2707 said:


> Eh? How are any of these cars sleepers? lol they are just VW's, audis or bmws. Obviously people know they have big engines under the bonnet...
> 
> I'd say my little metro was a sleeper. Looks fairly standard and is very, very fast with 140bhp/ton...


Sleepers?!

These? I wouldn't class these as "sleeper's" anyday sorry. They are all so far big brands that 99% of the car population know have big engines.

To me a sleeper is something like the old mini's with bike engine's, nova's with red top's, 106's with lots of tweaking under the bonnet, or like your's Dann, a Metro with alot of power for the size.

It's not a sleeper just becuase it's got something bigger than a 2.0l but with big power, they should be under-rated car's that people in these A4's, 3 series and Jag's think they could beat, and then bang! The lil sleeper leaves them standing!! :devil:


----------



## dann2707

Exactly. glad it's not me who realised it lol.

I really want to put a larger engine in a Ford Ka, that would be epic!

My car for reference...


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Depends on your viewpoint.

I always found running a hatch with a 3.2 litre V6 amusing (mk4 R32) - yes it had a few fast looking bits but not many.

I'm talking about mainstream(ish) brands making cars that go well but look like the low end models.

Sure you can drop a big engine in something but then it's not a production car. I'm talking modernist production cars here.

I'm sure that Metro is nippy but having had use of one of their "top end" models for a year, I certainly wouldn't want to stick anything bigger than a 1.4 unit in one.

My Dad's 400ish bhp V8 engined P100 pick up was a good example but it was a complete PITA to look after and snapped two heavy duty propshafts in two.

I would say that 99% of the population* don't* have the foggiest what twin pipes on a 335i/d are as opposed to a single pipe of the four cylinder models.


----------



## dann2707

Ahh thats a fair point. Must be how im looking at it then.

Lol agree about the metro part. 70mph feels like its going to rattle the floor pans off and go flintstone car style. All a good laugh though. 

Audis and the like dont expect the little tro tho


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Dann - how quick is it? A mate used to scare me silly his his newer shape 1.4GTa when I was 17ish.

Dad used to scare 911s, big power Mercs and all sorts in his Ford Cortina pick up!


----------



## ant_s

dann2707 said:


> Exactly. glad it's not me who realised it lol.
> 
> I really want to put a larger engine in a Ford Ka, that would be epic!


Me too, I read in Performance Ford a few months back about a bike engine'd Ka, completely track prepped, wasn't in my view a sleeper, with poly window's, roll cage etc but would still of been fun.

My gf has a Ka and I keep thinking that when we upgrade it (sometime next year) i'd keep that and do an engine conversion, but the problem is, it's an utterly mint, Sublime model (with leather seats) lovely paintwork and very low mileage, so I couldn't really see me ripping it apart.


----------



## dann2707

Unless your mate did any engine modifications that would be the 8v model running 75bhp. 

Ive got the 105bhp engine in mine. Not sure on a 0-60 time but I reckon it could probably rip my gf's underwear off on full acceleration lol. I just miss the torque that I got from the diesel focus i had prior to this. 

This is a proper weird comment but i tell everyone it and it gets a laugh... the fact that the car feels so unsafe whilst driving it adds to the fun factor when driving it. knowing you are in such an unsafe car and death is pretty immenent in a crash adds to the adrenaline.


----------



## Shiny

Slap some road tax on this - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-3...1676979?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item45fca8fe33


----------



## robertdon777

Sleeper or Q car

Sleeper is probably a modified car TBH, a Q car as they are so often called would be the more modern ones listed, very unassuming but bloody fast without all the show that goes with most modern cars.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'd say mine is a bit of a sleeper as everyone knows GTI's are "quick" (200hp) but mine is 320hp and if you don't know what the 'Edition 30' badge means, then you're in for a surprise 

I annoy endless 535D's, E350's etc on my way to work.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Shiny said:


> Slap some road tax on this - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-3...1676979?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item45fca8fe33


thats nice


----------



## robertdon777

RussZS said:


> I'd say mine is a bit of a sleeper as everyone knows GTI's are "quick" (200hp) but mine is 320hp and if you don't know what the 'Edition 30' badge means, then you're in for a surprise
> 
> I annoy endless 535D's, E350's etc on my way to work.


E350's or even C350's are easy meat even in a remapped GTi (250ish bhp) yours must muller E350's.

But I wouldn't say its a sleeper, people will expect it to be quick just maybe not quite that quick. You keeping it?


----------



## 335dAND110XS

I have a lot of respect for Edition 30 GTis and it must be quick with that much power. The standard Ed 30s are that much over stock though so while fast, not ballistic. It yours fully useable though? Must be a handful in anything other than dry, smooth roads?

Those 350 CDI Mercs are low 200s bhp - not actually that much. VAG 3.0TDI, BMW 30d and of course 35d units chuck out a fair bit more power. Unless you're talking about the petrol 350s? They are properly rapid but don't come in C class form AFAIK.

Of course map a 335d or 535d and even a 320bhp Golf won't keep up - sub 5s to 60, mid 11s to 100.


----------



## robertdon777

I think a mapped 535D will struggle against a 320bhp Golf once rolling, power to weight (forget torque we are racing in the engines power bands - not hauling from low revs) is miles on the side of the Golf.

Their are plenty of videos about on youtube/gt board with 30mph rolling starts of ED30's remapped holding their own against Std M3 e90's with 420bhp as stock.

Still wouldn't call either 535d or ED30 a sleeper though, true sleepers as mentioned usually come in the form of a slight shed.

I've seen some good examples of B reg Novas running 12 sec Qtrs, plain white with rust and all!

Remember the HT racing Fiestas used to run about 12 sec Qtr's with 1.6 engines, looked stock (Mk1 shape) but stripped to nothing and poly windows etc.

Oh and an LSD at a grand is what is needed in the Golf/Cupra etc. for traction issues to be solved, makes a huge difference. Even when they run 350+bhp they still grip well with these fitted.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Look up 335d and Santa Pod for countless vids from a guy I know out dragging all sorts of hot machinery - pre-mapped he would often beat E46 M3s, with the remap he was level with E90 M3s and running 12s quarters (a standard 335d will do in in about 13.5s). He's a very good launcher though. I'd say a mapped Ed30 and a mapped 535d/335d would be pretty close unless it was wet. Then the BM would have an advantage with RWD.

How about a knackered old Ed30 or 535d then?!


----------



## Bezza

I absolutely love sleepers. The S60/V70 R is my favorite, but any car which looks unassuming and then embarrasses chavs in suped up body kitted cars is a good thing.

I manage to surprise a few people in my car, although i'm quite a careful steady driver most of the time (trying to save fuel) I like to give it a boot full every so often.
I drive a 2007 Vauxhall Astra SRi 1.6Turbo in black. It doesn't have the XP bodykit or the larger alloy wheels of the more sporty version, the only clue is a TURBO badge on the boot.
Its not the quickest hatchback ever, but with 180bhp it is faster than a lot of cars, you just have to know how to pick your battles.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Bezza said:


> *I absolutely love sleepers. The S60/V70 R is my favorite, but any car which looks unassuming and then embarrasses chavs in suped up body kitted cars is a good thing.*
> 
> I manage to surprise a few people in my car, although i'm quite a careful steady driver most of the time (trying to save fuel) I like to give it a boot full every so often.
> I drive a 2007 Vauxhall Astra SRi 1.6Turbo in black. It doesn't have the XP bodykit or the larger alloy wheels of the more sporty version, the only clue is a TURBO badge on the boot.
> Its not the quickest hatchback ever, but with 180bhp it is faster than a lot of cars, you just have to know how to pick your battles.


You are on my wavelength - cool! :thumb:

I tested the petrol turbos Astra before getting ours (p/xed for the BM) - a 1.9CDTi 150 and it was definitely rapid. Even our diesel one was pretty quick and similarly non bodykitted.


----------



## robertdon777

335dAND110XS said:


> Look up 335d and Santa Pod for countless vids from a guy I know out dragging all sorts of hot machinery - pre-mapped he would often beat E46 M3s, with the remap he was level with E90 M3s and running 12s quarters (a standard 335d will do in in about 13.5s). He's a very good launcher though. I'd say a mapped Ed30 and a mapped 535d/335d would be pretty close unless it was wet. Then the BM would have an advantage with RWD.
> 
> How about a knackered old Ed30 or 535d then?!


Standing drags at Santa Pod are not the best to see what is quick and isn't on a road. Most good times are down to launch technique. And car set up, Renault 5's used to do 11's in road trim (GTTuning - Roland and Clive Seddon of RC fame)

I have personal experience of being 1 sec apart from someone else using the same car, time and time again. A true run is how they do it on GT Board, rolling runs to 250kph (or 150mph) this sorts most cars out, and 535D's get walked over by e90 M3's time and time again.

One of the fastest cars that walks away from e90 M3's RS4' etc is the old S Class S600 Bi Turbo V12, don't look much but when going they shift.

An ED30 stage III with wheel trims and de-badged

Or a 535D SE on 16's and a bit battered:car:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Yeah Edition 30 is limited in the first couple of gears, but once rolling and getting traction, it's pretty nippy, as this vid shows






It's crap off the lights though, probably scraping a 6.0 to 60, but once you're in third...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Btw the 135i video better be "fixed" because that's my next car :lol:


----------



## ant_s

lol!! yeah right!

Decided on the 1 series then Russ? lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Test driving the grey one for sales at Sytner Sutton next week and will take it from there.

Not much else I fancy tbh


----------



## ant_s

lol, well good luck with it, hopefully it's the right balance of everything your looking for.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'm getting a bit of Golf love again tbh - everyone I take out in it loves it, that video is a bit special, and I've just started polishing it...


----------



## RisingPower

RussZS said:


> I'm getting a bit of Golf love again tbh - everyone I take out in it loves it, that video is a bit special, and I've just started polishing it...


Will you make up your mind :lol::lol:


----------



## RisingPower

RussZS said:


> Yeah Edition 30 is limited in the first couple of gears, but once rolling and getting traction, it's pretty nippy, as this vid shows
> 
> Golf gti 30 edition (stage3) vs Fast cars - YouTube
> 
> It's crap off the lights though, probably scraping a 6.0 to 60, but once you're in third...


I'm very, very surprised it's quicker than the rs4.


----------



## bigmc

I was more surprised it was quicker than a stage 3 RS focus, been in a stage 3 ST3 and it was rapid.


----------



## J1ODY A

my Mum drives a miserable looking red Pug 406 on an S plate... best thing about it is the 3L v6 engine that goes like stink! :lol:


----------



## Ninja59

if you can identify the engine and the vehicle it is going in i think you might class this as an up and coming sleeper.

Link


----------



## dew1911

Jag powered Transit anyone?


----------



## SteveTDCi

Ninja59 said:


> if you can identify the engine and the vehicle it is going in i think you might class this as an up and coming sleeper.
> 
> Link


Looks Like a Volvo T5 lump and a very old Rover 200 series or possibly the Honda equivilent


----------



## Ninja59

your right on the lump, but not the motor but you are not quite right with the motor.


----------



## Deano

is that a maestro?


----------



## Prism Detailing

Deano said:


> is that a maestro?


same as my thought.....


----------



## vroomtshh

Does my car count as a sleeper? Almost standard externally Ibiza tdi

With near 300bhp and 450lb/ft?

I like to think it's a sleeper but people always tell me it isn't :lol:
I think because it's kinda noticeable


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Stick standard silver wheels on it and it would be spot on! How on earth did you double the bhp on it?!


----------



## vroomtshh

335dAND110XS said:


> Stick standard silver wheels on it and it would be spot on! How on earth did you double the bhp on it?!


Silver wheels look wrong on a yellow car though. They are a bit light than that now. 
Fully forged engine build, cnc head, one off cam, tubular manifold gt2256vk hybrid turbo, full exhaust, uprated intercooler and pipework, and probably a hundred other small touches.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Impressive. Usually hard to get much more than a remap out of a diesel. It must shift?!


----------



## vroomtshh

335dAND110XS said:


> Impressive. Usually hard to get much more than a remap out of a diesel. It must shift?!


Plenty can be done to diesels. Just depends how mental you are and how much your willing to spend. I wouldn't recommend it :lol:

It's not shy :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Is that a Cupra?

They go well standard, I was going to get one a few years back


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Mine feels a wee bit mental at times just standard. Not heard of anyone doing more than a remap to one though.


----------



## vroomtshh

RussZS said:


> Is that a Cupra?
> 
> They go well standard, I was going to get one a few years back


Yeh it's a cupra



335dAND110XS said:


> Mine feels a wee bit mental at times just standard. Not heard of anyone doing more than a remap to one though.


Diesel tuning is getting bigger and bigger over here now. Have a look on clubtdi. There are some real nuts diesels about now


----------



## Ninja59

Deano said:


> is that a maestro?


most def. guys. spot on. a t5 in a maestro.


----------



## Franzpan

Does a volvo C30 D5 qualify? I want one


----------



## Ninja59

Franzpan said:


> Does a volvo C30 D5 qualify? I want one


dew on here has just got one yesterday :lol: i have 2.0D though.


----------



## OvlovMike

Franzpan said:


> Does a volvo C30 D5 qualify? I want one


Not really fast enough, they're quick but not silly fast like a sleeper should be. Very nice, don't get me wrong! But if we're talking T5 Maestros and 300bhp Beezas then a 205bhp (remapped) C30 isn't quite there.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Put standard "clothes" on Ken Blocks Fiesta - not that would be a GREAT sleeper! 0-60 in about 2 seconds - woo hooooo!

Dodge Charger Hemi is a good example - looks standard(ish) and the same as any other Yank Tank but packs a HUGE great V8!!


----------



## Ninja59

OvlovMike said:


> Not really fast enough, they're quick but not silly fast like a sleeper should be. Very nice, don't get me wrong! But if we're talking T5 Maestros and 300bhp Beezas then a 205bhp (remapped) C30 isn't quite there.


i hope the t5 maestro gets completed...


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Seeing as I have one unconverted), how about the JE Engineering Defender 110 Zulu?

One completely stock looking Defender 110 (apart from the wheels and brakes), a 460bhp supercharged V8! Sadly it costs about double what a standard Defender does so is a wee bit out of reach. A wee little 2.4TDCi engine shall remain under the bonnet of ours!


----------



## pooma

335dAND110XS said:


> Put standard "clothes" on Ken Blocks Fiesta - not that would be a GREAT sleeper! 0-60 in about 2 seconds - woo hooooo!
> 
> Dodge Charger Hemi is a good example - looks standard(ish) and the same as any other Yank Tank but packs a HUGE great V8!!


Maybe not as quick as Kens but

This has to be classed a sleeper, looks pretty standard but what a launch


----------



## Teddy

Does this count? Looks as standard as the day it left the factory...



















Under the bonnet though it has Jenvey throttle bodies, Omex ECU, Longman head, Piper cams and verniers, Maniflow manifold and system...adds to 214bhp. £7k been spent on the engine alone.

Suspension has had a thorough going over too with Bilstein Sport dampers, Eibach springs, Peugeot Sport gravel rally spec torison bars, uprated rear ARB, bigger brakes etc.


----------



## Flair

Teddy said:


> Does this count? Looks as standard as the day it left the factory...
> 
> Under the bonnet though it has Jenvey throttle bodies, Omex ECU, Longman head, Piper cams and verniers, Maniflow manifold and system...adds to 214bhp. £7k been spent on the engine alone.
> 
> Suspension has had a thorough going over too with Bilstein Sport dampers, Eibach springs, Peugeot Sport gravel rally spec torison bars, uprated rear ARB, bigger brakes etc.


That's certainly my idea of a sleeper.


----------



## chris l

Does mine qualify as a sleeper?


----------



## dann2707

chris l said:


> Does mine qualify as a sleeper?


Nope. It looks good, it looks fast, it looks nippy. NOT A SLEEPER! lol


----------



## chris l

dann2707 said:


> Nope. It looks good, it looks fast, it looks nippy. NOT A SLEEPER! lol


Yeah but no one really knows what it is and what engine its got.


----------



## Teddy

I think all Mazda MPS cars look like sleepers. Apart from looking like a high spec version of the car you'd never know they would be as quick as they are.


----------



## chris l

Teddy said:


> I think all Mazda MPS cars look like sleepers. Apart from looking like a high spec version of the car you'd never know they would be as quick as they are.


Yeah most people just think its another Mazda 3.


----------



## bigmc

The massive bonnet bulges give the MPS' away from a long way imho, great cars but not sleepers.


----------



## pooma

Unless you're into cars then the 3 MPS looks like a well spec'd Mazda 3, I'd say it was a sleeper.


----------



## Teddy

Can't see any bonnet bulges when behind it...


----------



## bigmc

Teddy said:


> Can't see any bonnet bulges when behind it...


No but you can see the big exhausts and spoiler, along with the rear diffuser, none of which says sleeper.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

An MPS definitely qualifies IMO as does that evil 206!


----------



## dann2707

Stick some non-coloured bumpers on that pug gti, remove spoiler, steel wheels with trims and then you have the ultimate sleeper 

Obviously that would be the plan if you were looking for the sleeper look, looks fantastic as it is


----------



## ant_s

The 206 gti is my idea of a sleeper, I watched the build thread over on 206info, and can say that is one seriously looked after and modified 206.


----------



## OvlovMike

206 is a sleeper, but I don't think the MPS counts. Especially the new ones, it's got a nostril like Danniella Westbrook and exhausts like that stupid green Focus.


----------



## SteveTDCi

206 is a sleeper to me as well, the MPS, not so,


----------



## ITHAQVA

Is mine a "Sleeper", even though its a 320d Coupe? No badges & rapes petrol engines..to a point 

OEM heaven. :thumb:


----------



## dew1911

Franzpan said:


> Does a volvo C30 D5 qualify? I want one


Thanks, I was hating the idea of quoting my own car :lol:

Tbh I agree it's not sleeper quick. It's bloody quick, but not to the level of some of the stuff quoted on here.

And Just for you


----------



## OvlovMike

<3 your car. I do wonder how we'd have done with a D5, but the spec we got is near unheard of - to the point where if it was an option, it's got it (excluding BLIS and power folding mirrors). Your brakes need painting though, and you need to give it some love.

If we ever get some sunshine I'll get some better pics, but it's made a huge difference! And I'll get some now I've painted the brakes.


----------



## dew1911

:lol: The brakes I know, I'm still debating between black or blue to go with the R Design bits. And what colour do you call it? Volvo say it's Cosmic White, but it seems to go between silver, to very green tint in some lights.

As for the engine. Basically with my currently doing very little mileage I was looking at T5s, but if I do end up changing jobs I decided the extra MPG a D5 would give me made sense, mid 40s easily and still got a good whack of performance when needed. Plus I used to rip Ninja for only having one exhaust...


----------



## OvlovMike

Cosmic White with Java Pearl bodykit - the only way to have it, as per the Volvo prototype!

Brakes, I painted the carriers black and the caliper itself silver, as I've always been a fan of two tone calipers on decent looking hacks (mine however just gets black thrown at it!):

http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm171/MikeLarwood/2003 Audi TT/IMG_0138.jpg

I'll see if I didn't take some pictures that weekend I stuck some 6P on it, I'm sure my SLR was kicking around somewhere after then! :lol:

As for the power, the D5 has more torque than the T5 when mapped and with that I reckon it'd be difficult to choose between them. Got the D5 lump in my S60 and it doesn't half shift! I'm only really wondering about the D5 in the C30 because I'm seeing 60mpg on the motorway, which is what we wanted out of the C30. Granted we've got 70 coming up on occasion out of the 2.0D, and the D5 in the C30 is ever so slightly different (intake/exhaust modifications to fit in a smaller hole) so it may lose some MPG there, but hey. Some you win, some you lose! But yeah, the D5 mapped doesn't half shift.


----------



## Deano

sleeper

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2887534.htm


----------



## maxtherotti

this is proper sleeper!!!!!!!!!! 





my own choice would have to be a jag xjr tho with pully coversion and remap :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## planktom

>Lotus Carlton sold here as Lotus Omega...many of the cars at that time had spoiler, fat wheels, etc. so it looked normal.and they were known to put out slightly more power than the announced 377bhp !

another one is mine :


planktom said:


> ok...this is my daily driver
> before :
> 
> and after :
> 
> and here are some >50/50 shots !:doublesho
> the tailgate is a little bit of understatement ´cause its a ´87 syncro
> bodyshell with the audi 90 quattro powertrain from factory...slightly pimped with the powertrain of an audi 220V
> :devil:


----------



## chunkytfg

Deano said:


> sleeper
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2887534.htm


ALso completely illegal despite how much Z-cars deny this fact as it needs an IVA:thumb:


----------



## RD55 DUN

Spotted a E90 335d the other day on the m8, but in 5 door form and it looked pretty normal to me. In fact a 318 m-sport looked nicer than this one.

It was the twin exhausts which caught my eye at first.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

RD55 DUN said:


> Spotted a E90 335d the other day on the m8, but in 5 door form and it looked pretty normal to me. In fact a 318 m-sport looked nicer than this one.
> 
> It was the twin exhausts which caught my eye at first.


Glad to see someone else "gets it" a little too! It'll be a 4 door as it's not a hatch. Unless it was a Touring? Like mine.


----------



## RD55 DUN

335dAND110XS said:


> Glad to see someone else "gets it" a little too! It'll be a 4 door as it's not a hatch. Unless it was a Touring? Like mine.


Nah wasn't the Touring. Was the 4 door. No special bodywork, wheels also looked pretty small aswell.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

RD55 DUN said:


> Nah wasn't the Touring. Was the 4 door. No special bodywork, wheels also looked pretty small aswell.


Well mine is an SE Touring with 17s (light and strong). Apart from the pipes, it's pretty low key. The M sport stuff is a bit naff IMO. And the wheels break. But most people prefer the look.


----------



## SteveyG

OvlovMike said:


> ...stupid green Focus.


:doublesho


----------



## SteveyG

vroomtshh said:


> Does my car count as a sleeper? Almost standard externally Ibiza tdi
> 
> With near 300bhp and 450lb/ft?
> 
> I like to think it's a sleeper but people always tell me it isn't :lol:
> I think because it's kinda noticeable


Tinted fronts?


----------



## Ninja59

OvlovMike said:


> Cosmic White with Java Pearl bodykit - the only way to have it, as per the Volvo prototype!
> 
> Brakes, I painted the carriers black and the caliper itself silver, as I've always been a fan of two tone calipers on decent looking hacks (mine however just gets black thrown at it!):
> 
> http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm171/MikeLarwood/2003 Audi TT/IMG_0138.jpg
> 
> I'll see if I didn't take some pictures that weekend I stuck some 6P on it, I'm sure my SLR was kicking around somewhere after then! :lol:
> 
> As for the power, the D5 has more torque than the T5 when mapped and with that I reckon it'd be difficult to choose between them. Got the D5 lump in my S60 and it doesn't half shift! I'm only really wondering about the D5 in the C30 because I'm seeing 60mpg on the motorway, which is what we wanted out of the C30. Granted we've got 70 coming up on occasion out of the 2.0D, and the D5 in the C30 is ever so slightly different (intake/exhaust modifications to fit in a smaller hole) so it may lose some MPG there, but hey. Some you win, some you lose! But yeah, the D5 mapped doesn't half shift.


the only thing you dont have is the same wheels as the prototype, yes they were avaliable non DC amazingly! minus the white centre caps!


----------



## The_Bouncer

Does mine count ? - she's an old girl and many people don't know what she is :thumb:










Oh and she does this as well :thumb: - Torque comes in minute you press the pedal...


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Definitely!

I was admiring a C55 AMG Estate yesterday. If it wasn't for the tragic range, I'd be working towards a C63 Estate but sadly sub 200 miles between fuel stops just isn't practical. M5 Touring was the same - epic engine, thimble sized fuel tank.


----------



## L4CKL

now this is a sleeper...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=232212

mk3 golf with s3 engine inside......:doublesho


----------



## bigmc

L4CKL said:


> now this is a sleeper...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=232212
> 
> mk3 golf with s3 engine inside......:doublesho


Not exactly a sleeper though is it? Lowered, on the obligatory Porsche wheels, mahoosive stainless exhaust, dodgy HID conversion, bit turbo technics sticker on the back....


----------



## L4CKL

yes, still a sleeper in that, running serious power, more so than an original gti or even a vr6 and hence would embarass some very expensive cars.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

L4CKL said:


> yes, still a sleeper in that, running serious power, more so than an original gti or even a vr6 and hence would embarass some very expensive cars.


Yep - but it's basically a 1.8T conversion which is quite common. I had a mk3 GTi 16v for three years and it was a decent enough car but the chassis wasn't the greatest. I'm sure it's quick in a straight line but I imagine it struggles to get the power down with a non LSD FWD set up. Nicely finished though!


----------



## CK_pt

The_Bouncer said:


> Oh and she does this as well :thumb: - Torque comes in minute you press the pedal...


Wonderful car!! My dad has a similar one... Diesel powered E 320 CDI. 
Been looking for one of those to use as a weekend toy but they are rarer than hen's teeth over here.

What did you do to increase the power? Those usually put out 350hp.


----------



## details

Stock looks 1.4 r5 gtt raider running 240hp+ showed up so many expensive cars I kept for 7yrs.

And a 4dr saloon M3 e36 Evo subtle non rear spoiler model in black with black leather de limited weapon but the 5 was quicker to 110 lol.


----------



## vRS Carl

This is my Sleeper which is fitted with a weapons upgrade pack  

2011 Skoda Octavia 2.0TSi vRS DSG Estate. :driver: :car:

For some reason if I sit in lane one of a motorway hardly anyone overtakes  :devil:


----------



## Grizzle

I'd overtake yeh....ya whore


----------



## The Cueball

Judging by the amount of chavs in imprezas and other boy racer type cars with massive exhausts and "banging" stereos that are trying to goad me into racing... I'll put this forward as a pretty good sleeper... :lol: :wall:










:thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl

Near where my in-laws live there is a set of lights that we always have to sit at. All the chavs in their Northwich Porsches (Corsas and Saxo's) pull up next to me notice the Brakes etc and then sit there with the "Bangin Choon's" Revving the nuts off the car.

So i duly oblige in this game of "Traffic Light Grand Prix" and sit there revving my car a bit, flexing my hands on the steering wheel intently staring at the lights. The wife finds this amusing as she can see the retard(s) in the car next to me practically limbering up and drooling at the prospect of beating me in the 300m dash to the roundabout ahead.

Lights turn green, they set off tyres screeching, smoke everywhere and i...........


Calmly turn left and continue on to the in-laws. :lol: 

Gets them everytime


----------



## dann2707

vRS Carl said:


> For some reason if I sit in lane one of a motorway hardly anyone overtakes  :devil:


Probably because they're all drafting off you! 

Stunning car though.


----------



## Ross

The spec B is one very good sleeper,nobody expects the serious turn of speed it has


----------



## Strothow

vRS Carl said:


> This is my Sleeper which is fitted with a weapons upgrade pack
> 
> 2011 Skoda Octavia 2.0TSi vRS DSG Estate. :driver: :car:
> 
> For some reason if I sit in lane one of a motorway hardly anyone overtakes  :devil:


That is :argie:


----------



## vRS Carl

Strothow said:


> That is :argie:


Thanks mate you should see the guy that owns it :argie:


----------



## Ross

My sleeper


----------



## PugIain

Is that a Spec B Ross?


----------



## DNZ 21

For me this is a proper sleeper. Knocks out some good times for what looks like a standard old clean Escort


















His old van was good for comedy value as well and it also shifted


----------



## scratcher

A mate had this until last year. 12.54 at Santa Pod


----------



## billster

Like that Renault 5! and that is a mighty fine time for the quarter mile!

For me the ultimate sleeper would have to be a Nissan Stagea RS4

Totally standard on the outside, but that RB25DET engine tuned to a fairly easy 450bhp. 4wd traction and skyline running gear. Simples!

The best I've ever seen in action was an Audi A4 Avant - old style, in that horrible mustard yellow colour. Pulled out to overtake on my CBR600, and he floored it :doublesho I literally didn't see which way it went- smell of burnt rubber and something weird (would that be nitrous?).
I'd love to have seen the spec on that car


----------



## Trip tdi

Strothow said:


> That is :argie:


Now that is just jaw dropping, lovely gloss there acheived, what did you clean the car with :doublesho


----------



## pooma

As someone who likes to keep a clean car both the Renault 5 and Escort post van are cringe worthy. As someone who thinks sleepers are the dogs danglies I'd love to go out out and have a hoot in both of those.


----------



## e32chris

my 1992 bmw 7 series....15 inch stock wheels nearly 2 tons 

286bhp v8 looks like a grandad car but has shocked a lot of hot hatches!

0-60 about 7 secs. im hoping to chip it, then will be over 300 bhp top speed 168mph


----------



## edsel

DNZ 21 said:


> For me this is a proper sleeper. Knocks out some good times for what looks like a standard old clean Escort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His old van was good for comedy value as well and it also shifted


Proper :thumb:


----------



## details

scratcher said:


> A mate had this until last year. 12.54 at Santa Pod


What motor was in the 5? Anything to do with efi parts?


----------



## scratcher

Na, not this one. But his purpose built drag 5 is heading up north to EFI parts for some mapping. (the car my roll cage came from  )

That one had a C1J turbo engine, T28/T3 hybrid turbo, rejetted carb, front mount, Devil side exit exhaust.










This is Chris from EFI parts. 10 seconda at 146 at pod. Rediculous car this one!


----------



## details

Nice bits of kit when running right can be unreliable owned a couple of r5's for over 10yr. First was a tungsten grey lowered with few bits on while at college (1998 lol) then had a mint 30k raider similar spec to above. Bits inc t28 hybrid flowed head intercooler side pipe dwn pipe adj timing sensor l flywheel cam grp a carb avo coils b brakes adj boost etc you get the idea. Was nice bit of "a money pit" cracked pistons and liners in the end even did a crank once. What pistons liners/h gasket/other bits was the above 5 running 12.54's quick!? Seem to remember Renault quit making gen piston/liners aftermarket kits were chocolate.


----------



## mrwall

many years ago my dad had a MG montego Turbo as a company car for nipping to Paris where he was based art the time, not mega fast but fot the time it was quick










like in the picture without the "TURBO" sticker


----------



## mrwall




----------



## Lean6

I had a Rover 620Ti........197 bhp in a standard Rover body with standard Rover alloy wheels. Could have passed for a base spec model easily.

0-60 - 6.9 seconds.
Top speed 147 mph.

Miss the shocked look from young lads in their VTS's!


----------



## Otter Smacker

Searched on here, but no results... So let me post my favourite sleeper:argie:

*1975 Volvo 245 with a 2JZ dropped in making over 700rwhp *


----------



## Raymond Lin

I quite like my Yaris.





Weight under a tonne, 1.8L NA engine.


----------



## BobsRX8GT

Nissan N13 Pulsar or I believe Sunny in the UK. 
CA18DET engine conversion, 
GT2860R Turbo, 
600x300x76 Front mount intercooler, full 2.5" mandrel bent performance exhaust with hi flow cat, 
NISTune computer with speed and fuel cut lifted,
14psi boost,
17" light weight wheels,
Full GTiR pulsar brakes,
235HP at the front wheels almost 300HP at the flywheel,
12.5 second 1/4 mile with bulk wheel spin.

I only just sold this car a month ago. Cost allot of money for the mods but the fun was well worth it. Faster than a Vauxsal Monaro or GTOin a straight line and on the track.




























Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ad172

OK so not a complete sleeper but looks relatively restrained compared to some Imprezas!!










It's hiding 385 Bhp and 410 lb/ft.

Would love to get a front mounted intercooler and then remove the scoop from the bonnet!!!


----------



## The_Bouncer

Otter Smacker said:


> Searched on here, but no results... So let me post my favourite sleeper:argie:
> 
> *1975 Volvo 245 with a 2JZ dropped in making over 700rwhp *


This for me is the thread post winner - that M5 owner will never want to race ever again.

OP Thx for posting

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## pooma

Got to agree with the bouncer, that is one awesome Volvo.


----------



## Otter Smacker

The_Bouncer said:


> This for me is the thread post winner - that M5 owner will never want to race ever again.
> 
> OP Thx for posting
> 
> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


Thanks mate:thumb:

...Bit O/T...

Bjorck (who built the Volvo) is a bit of a mentalist for speed, as that Supra in the background is also his...

*That Supra of his (which he built) is road legal, and is putting down an impressive 1294 RWHP. Amazingly, it will do 8.98 secs on a standing 1/4 mile *:doublesho

















Size on that Fapping turbo...













Sorry to go off topic


----------



## Otter Smacker

1996 Jeep Cherokee with a 2JZ GTE install.


----------



## Kerr

Lose the black bonnet though.


----------



## Trist

A weird one but anyone had a go in the 1.6 Nissan Juke Dig-T. Looks like a normal Juke (hate it or love it), but it can certainly shift for what it is!

Gave me a shock, didn't expect the performance.


----------



## RisingPower

Trist said:


> A weird one but anyone had a go in the 1.6 Nissan Juke Dig-T. Looks like a normal Juke (hate it or love it), but it can certainly shift for what it is!
> 
> Gave me a shock, didn't expect the performance.


Crikey, where've you been fella?


----------



## Trist

RisingPower said:


> Crikey, where've you been fella?


lol Pmd


----------



## ITHAQVA

Propa sleepers :thumb:























































:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225

I'd probably put the original RenaultSport Clio 172s in the standard sleeper category. 

To the trained eye, you can spot the slightly wider arches and different wheels. To the unsuspecting traffic light chancer, they'll see a Clio and assume it's 1.2 or 1.4. 

Even the MKII 172 looks pretty unsuspecting to the average person. 

I'd even so far as to say that the early Focus ST could be pretty unsuspecting as well in certain colours. Because Ford have styled so many of the non-sporty Focus' like the ST, one in Sea Grey for example doesn't look like it's as quick as it should be.


----------



## Otter Smacker

MK1 Golf takes on a (read somewhere 500bhp) SUPRA and Bi-turbo 911/996 + Bike:doublesho

Possible Pea-Roast...


----------



## Otter Smacker

Quite a standard looking Volvo 740 outruns an R1...


----------



## pooma

^^
That is feckin' awesome


----------



## AndyC

http://www.jdclassics.co.uk/car/418

:thumb:

Or indeed...http://www.jdclassics.co.uk/car/49

Or even...http://www.greatbritishsportscars.net/xj220-transit-van/ - had a ride in this a few years ago.


----------



## Otter Smacker

Guess if you didn't notice the size of those ditchfinders at the rear...
















It's a sleeper enough for me anyway


----------



## cbr6fs

Fantastic thread, really enjoyed reading through it.

I was going to put my Supercharged 240-260bhp MX5 forward but after seeing this i can't compete.

Thread winner IMO.



Otter Smacker said:


> Searched on here, but no results... So let me post my favourite sleeper:argie:
> 
> *1975 Volvo 245 with a 2JZ dropped in making over 700rwhp *


----------



## woodybeefcake

cbr6fs said:


> fantastic thread, really enjoyed reading through it.
> 
> I was going to put my supercharged 240-260bhp mx5 forward but after seeing this i can't compete.
> 
> Thread winner imo.


sh1t!!!

I want a volvo!!!!


----------



## Otter Smacker

Volvo S40 vs Gallardo...





Both were doing over 190mph


----------



## MA3RC

This Fiesta with a cosworth engine:


----------



## pooma

S1600Marc said:


> This Fiesta with a cosworth engine:
> 
> 
> 
> ford fiesta cosworth rally - YouTube


I've linked this one before in another thread, I love watching it launch, it looks brutal.


----------



## MA3RC

It doesn't look real! Like some sort of remote control car. I love it


----------



## lazy_pie

My standard 300bhp awd pipe and slippers


----------



## Otter Smacker

S1600Marc said:


> This Fiesta with a cosworth engine:
> 
> 
> 
> ford fiesta cosworth rally - YouTube


I see your Fiesta Cosworth, and raise you this C2 with a full Evo running gear...









































Lots more here...
http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=47&t=1167010&mid=113066&nmt=C2+Evolution


----------



## pooma

lazy_pie said:


> My standard 300bhp awd pipe and slippers


I like that:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777

I like those volvos too, very thirsty though?


----------



## woodybeefcake

Otter Smacker said:


> I see your Fiesta Cosworth, and raise you this C2 with a full Evo running gear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots more here...
> http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=47&t=1167010&mid=113066&nmt=C2+Evolution


Any more info on this?


----------



## adlem

I've heard those mental Scandinavians have taken the engine from a CCX and dropped it into a Granada :doublesho


----------



## Otter Smacker

woodybeefcake said:


> Any more info on this?


I've posted the link to the build thread below the pictures .


----------



## pooma

adlem said:


> I've heard those mental Scandinavians have taken the engine from a CCX and dropped it into a Granada :doublesho


Epic build

http://passionford.com/forum/restorations-rebuilds-and-projects/231097-zzz-zzz-sleeper-granada.html


----------



## MA3RC

Otter Smacker said:


> I see your Fiesta Cosworth, and raise you this C2 with a full Evo running gear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots more here...
> http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=47&t=1167010&mid=113066&nmt=C2+Evolution


That'd be a ridiculously fast car!! Love how people do things like this. Amazes me


----------



## lazy_pie

pooma said:


> I like that:thumb:


Me too :wave::thumb:



robertdon777 said:


> I like those volvos too, very thirsty though?


Erm depends what you class as thirsty really ? Can't expect a 300 bhp 2.5 turbo petrol to do 40mpg lol:driver:


----------



## Otter Smacker

Mini with a 360bhp Cosworth engine - RWD and yup, all squeezed in at the front!

















Must be the only Mini Cosworth in the country:doublesho

Full Build: http://passionford.com/forum/restorations-rebuilds-and-projects/333414-mini-rs-cosworth.html


----------



## Naranto

Saab 99 Quatro?


----------



## lazy_pie

That's some stretch on the front of that mini ! 

Good tho


----------



## Kerr

I guess this counts as a sleeper.

725bhp at the wheels, 850-885bhp at the flywheel. Stock engine internals too.


----------



## James Bagguley

Bump for this thread! Hope no one minds, but do love a good sleeper, some quality examples here :thumb:

Got plans for a mild sleeper project, but need to save a hell of a lot more, and man up on the practical skills


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Otter Smacker said:


> Mini with a 360bhp Cosworth engine - RWD and yup, all squeezed in at the front!
> 
> Full Build: http://passionford.com/forum/restorations-rebuilds-and-projects/333414-mini-rs-cosworth.html


Ooooo! I'm sure I saw this one at Ford Fair last summer. My jaw dropped when saw it! :doublesho


----------



## James Bagguley

Nice to see such a little monster in the flesh i bet Reece :thumb: That is sweeeet!

Cant forget good old Boba and his Golf too:


----------



## dillinja999




----------



## James Bagguley

Sounds raucous as hell, savage motor!


----------



## catgroom

*.*

Someone posted waaaaay back how the Mercedes W124 E500 looks the same as any other W124.

Nein.

Different front wings and rear quarter panels,making them bulbous and all manly and brutal 

They certainly........**** off,I can say from experience. :thumb:


----------

